# Knee Brace + Knee Pads



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

So I have to war a Don Job ACL brace for the next year or so while doing any activity. Right now I have these huge ProTec knee pads that I can actually fit over the brace. These have been working pretty well, but I'd like to upgrade to something less sloppy.

Do any riders who wear knee braces also wear knee pads?

Does anyone have the Kyle Strait 661s? On the left/right side of the knee (where my brace touches) - is the padding thick there or rather thin? Any extra details on this are appreciated. Also how thick is the padding above the knee area as well?

Thanks!!


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the brace you are wearing? DonJoy has quite a few different braces which would determine what additional pads may or may nor work. Tx


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

This is the one that I have: https://www.supports4u.com/donjoy/august/Donjoy.jpg


----------



## Emelie (Nov 16, 2012)

Knee pads are also nice and comfortable to me. Not to mention ideal for safety measures. Wearing such a safety gears, you can’t feel any fears. Riding with fears is actually not a good rider. Just wear safety gears. Ride safe.


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

I know - I actually wear knee pads now - they are just very bulky. I'd like to find some that ideally fit underneath my brace.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Would something like these work?

EVS Sports

http://evs-sports.com/store/product.php?productid=17625&cat=255&page=1


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow..I would have never thought these would exist. Thank you so much for pointing them out. My brace is specific to preventing side to side movement so I think I'm going to email these guys to see what type of braces these are.

Thanks again

I was also looking at these: Amazon.com: SixSixOne Riot Adult Knee Guard All-Terrain Bicycle MTB Body Armor w/ Free B&F Heart Sticker Bundle - Black / Large: Automotive

They look slim enough to fit underneath my brace without deterring function. Not sure though.


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

zk6760 - you might want to consider a slim knee pad that would be narrow enough to fit underneath the DonJoy brace. The best options will likely have d3o padding, which keeps the knee pads slim while still providing impact protection. I don't think a pad on top of the brace will work well at all.

Check out something like the SixSixOne EVO knee or Capix Undercover Knee, both have d3o and are very slim profile.


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks - I'll be checking these out as well. I don't think the EVO will work as it has side padding and I think that will interfere with the brace, but the Capix looks decent.


----------



## bigwaved (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been wearing the CTi custom brace for the last couple of years and when I need the protection I use the 661 Strait pad underneath. Of course I modified it by carefully taking out all of the surrounding padding leaving just the knee cap protection. I turned the pad inside out and made small incisions and pulled the padding out though the small cuts. It works pretty damned good!


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

**** dude that's GENIUS. I wanted the KS pads from day one, but figured the side padding wouldn't work. 

I did not think you could just slip it out - I figured it would have been "stiched in" pretty well.


----------



## bigwaved (Jul 26, 2004)

Ooh, they're stitched in pretty good.

Yeah, I tried a bunch of different things including an over the brace pad and this worked the best.I wanted the Strait pad to work too but with all that surrounding padding it was too much. Talking to a friend about it we came up with taking the surrounding padding out one by one and checking for a good fit each time. It came down to removing all the surrounding pads for the perfect fit.

Like I said, just turn the pad inside out and using pair of scissors, make small strategic cuts and carefully pull the padding out. I didn't cut or undo any of the stitching. It would have turned it into a mess. I made made a small incision near the center of each pad.


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks man - I'll try this out!


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

In the dirt bike world, these are the shiznit. I know people who have gotten them covered under their insurance.


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

BigWave - great idea re: carefully cutting out the side padding from Kyle Straights and/or Fox Launch Pros. For sure, that would free up space between the side of your knee and the hinges on the knee brace. It would allow the knee pads to fit underneath a brace and also help the brace align better with your joint than it otherwise would.


----------

